# Wheel advice for TT-RS



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I need some help with wheels.I just bought a TT-RS and it comes with the standard 5 spoke 19 inchers. i want to have those be the winter mags.

I saw an audi TT with these on : http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/Audi_News/ttrs_800.jpg

Anyone know where I can get those for the TT-RS? Audi only? If so, anyone know the pricing?

I made the mistake of getting aftermarket mags for my Jetta back in the day, and because I had no idea what I was doing.. steering wheel vibrations galore. So i want to stick with the original manufacturer now


thanks!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Xc0m said:


> I need some help with wheels.I just bought a TT-RS and it comes with the standard 5 spoke 19 inchers. i want to have those be the winter mags.
> 
> I saw an audi TT with these on : http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/Audi_News/ttrs_800.jpg
> 
> ...


Steering wheel vibrations = out of balance. That can happen with OEM/Audi wheels as well.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I had them balanced  The problem ended up being a dumb one, in that the wheels needed centering rings. And even then, the rings are off a very tiny bit, so there's still some vibration.

Like I said, I didn't know what I was doing back then and only barely know more now, so I'd like to be 100% certain the wheels will fit perfectly.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Make an offer, I'll sell you mine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ne-wheels-OE-255-35-R19-tires-with-3000-miles


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Xc0m said:


> I need some help with wheels.I just bought a TT-RS and it comes with the standard 5 spoke 19 inchers. i want to have those be the winter mags.
> 
> I saw an audi TT with these on : http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/Audi_News/ttrs_800.jpg
> 
> ...


Those are 20" wheels in your photo, btw. The TT-S wheels are 19". Audi makes them in a 20". I believe they were an option on ROW TT's (not sure if this option was available in the US).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Were not available in the US on the RS anyway. They're forged and are a couple of pounds lighter than the cast 19s


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Xc0m said:


> I need some help with wheels.I just bought a TT-RS and it comes with the standard 5 spoke 19 inchers. i want to have those be the winter mags.
> 
> I saw an audi TT with these on : http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/Audi_News/ttrs_800.jpg
> 
> ...


Most Audi wheels are made by Otto Fuchs KG : http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=83


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Most Audi wheels are made by Otto Fuchs KG : http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=83


It's das Exklusivschmiederad!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> Most Audi wheels are made by Otto Fuchs KG


Ronal makes the wheels for Audi


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Enkei RSM9*

I bought a set of these for track use. They are 5 pounds lighter than stock and I have not had any fitment problems. They do use a centering ring. But I have about 6 track days with them and no problems other than the wheel weights came off due to heat at the last event. I use them with stock size Michelin PSS. Be careful about color, they not silver, but platinum silver which is a slightly grayer color.

Here's the link

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

Enkei 19X9 ET 52 

[IMG http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...elModel=RSM9&wheelFinish=Platinum+Silver/IMG]


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

21212 said:


> I bought a set of these for track use. They are 5 pounds lighter than stock and I have not had any fitment problems. They do use a centering ring. But I have about 6 track days with them and no problems other than the wheel weights came off due to heat at the last event. I use them with stock size Michelin PSS. Be careful about color, they not silver, but platinum silver which is a slightly grayer color.


They look great too! I have centering rings on new track wheels too. They were glass smooth on a couple high speed bursts so I'm sure they'll be fine on the track. VIR baby!


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help everyone!

Does anyone know if the TT S-Line wheels (like the ones posted earlier in the thread) will fit on the TT-RS?

Does the TT-RS have a different offset, hub size or anything different vs the tt/tts?


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*TT RS is completely different*

The fitment for the TT RS is completely different from the other TT models. Calipers on front wheels create many different issues. Unless you get custom made wheels like HRE, there are very few off the rack choices. Tire rack was very knowledgeable about fitment. You will do best if you stick with the stock 19" size wheel. If you can afford them, the HRE wheels Black BeauTTy put on his car are the most beautiful wheels I've never seen.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

21212 said:


> The fitment for the TT RS is completely different from the other TT models. Calipers on front wheels create many different issues. Unless you get custom made wheels like HRE, there are very few off the rack choices. Tire rack was very knowledgeable about fitment. You will do best if you stick with the stock 19" size wheel. If you can afford them, the HRE wheels Black BeauTTy put on his car are the most beautiful wheels I've never seen.


LOL, I see what you did there! :laugh:


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Those are some sweet wheels. My RS is Sepang Blue so i'd like a silver finish, not black, but the same look of wheel is really interesting.

Going on on a few of BB's posts, I read you use 3mm spacers to help the front wheels clear and centering rings? 

I've never used spacers on any car I've owned before so I don't know what's involved with those... Wheels are the one thing I really can't wrap my head around, which is why i'm so concerned about fitment


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Sepang Blue with Enkei RSM9*



Xc0m said:


> Those are some sweet wheels. My RS is Sepang Blue so i'd like a silver finish, not black, but the same look of wheel is really interesting.
> 
> Going on on a few of BB's posts, I read you use 3mm spacers to help the front wheels clear and centering rings?
> 
> I've never used spacers on any car I've owned before so I don't know what's involved with those... Wheels are the one thing I really can't wrap my head around, which is why i'm so concerned about fitment


Here's the Enkei wheels shot with my phone camera. Not very good picture, but you get an idea of how they look.

But, I would still vote for Black BeauTTys HRE's in hyper silver. Hopefully, he'll show up at the track with them some day and stop teasing me!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The finish on my HRE's is actually a tinted a clear coat. This takes a little of the bling out of them and lets them really change look in different lighting situations...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

The Audi 20" wheels:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Ronal makes the wheels for Audi


Way back in the past they did.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What about These Audi A7 wheels.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

20's look great but you'd better buy them by the gross if you actually drive anywhere!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

HRE C97's For a little different look


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

R5T said:


> What about These Audi A7 wheels.


hell with the wheels, i want those brakes!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

smack_ttrs said:


> hell with the wheels, i want those brakes!


You like the brakes.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

R5T said:


> You like the brakes.


of course but i made myself a promise that i wouldn't end up with 120k ttrs. i already went down that path with an evo previously haha


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

R5T said:


> You like the brakes.


They look great, wish they functioned as nice.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

derek8819 said:


> They look great, wish they functioned as nice.


are you implying that on this particular car that even though they got the ceramics fitted they actually never got them to work properly?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think there are over 20 TT RS cars in Europe running these brakes.










The down side is that they need 19" wheels, and in many cases, 10mm spacers.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm more a 18" fan for the TT RS.









*ATS GTR Motorsport wheels.*


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

R5T said:


> I think there are over 20 TT RS cars in Europe running these brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Those are amazing, I was referring to the OEM brakes.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Or my all time favored, OEM 9x18".*


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TunaTT said:


> HRE C97's For a little different look


Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you. They would not have been my first choice, they came with the car, along with the factory wheels but they are growing on me. Offset was a little aggressive, 41mm. I do like their light weight.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

how much are the oem TTRS 19 inch 5 spoke wheels at Audi, anyone know? 

I just thought of something.. I need to keep in mind TPMS and not all/many aftermarket wheels have that.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Xc0m said:


> how much are the oem TTRS 19 inch 5 spoke wheels at Audi, anyone know?
> 
> I just thought of something.. I need to keep in mind TPMS and not all/many aftermarket wheels have that.


1) Depending on the variation (plain, Titanium, black/red) they can range from $700-900 per wheel.

2) The TTRS does not have TPMS sensors on the wheels - they are regular rubber stems. It calculates it based on rotation.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

R5T said:


> I think there are over 20 TT RS cars in Europe running these brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness what kind of brakes are these??? Do want!


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

save the hassle and get the one from the dealer. 
I went from 18 to 19 wheels because I installed big brake kit from VW racing.

I bought a 19 inch aftermarket wheels with +45 offset and had rubbing issues on the side wall on the rear. (Audi TT mk2) It is nearly impossible to find wheels with +52 offset for the TT.

I just said hell with this and got the wheels from the dealer. (same one in the picture you wanted)
Now I have no issues.

Remember if you decided to get aftermaket wheels you will have to get a hub ring and also get a Conical lug nuts.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> My goodness what kind of brakes are these??? Do want!


Ceramics.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

R5T said:


> Ceramics.


I'm gonna need more details than that! What are they called? Do they come on any specific model? Are they brembo's still? Part #'s?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> I'm gonna need more details than that! What are they called? Do they come on any specific model? Are they brembo's still? Part #'s?


They are from the R8 and don't plug and play, you need a lot of special custom made parts to fit them.

The rear solution looks like this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rear Parts. (Grey and Black)


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

R5T said:


> They are from the R8 and don't plug and play, you need a lot of special custom made parts to fit them.
> 
> The rear solution looks like this.


*drool* ... bummer, I wonder how those in Europe are getting around to installing them and who makes the custom fitment parts for them.

Love that rear assisted caliper...amazing. Bet that thing stops in 50ft


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> *drool* ... bummer, I wonder how those in Europe are getting around to installing them and who makes the custom fitment parts for them.
> 
> Love that rear assisted caliper...amazing. Bet that thing stops in 50ft


I know the guy that developed every thing for ceramics on the TT RS.
The Orange TT RS was his car.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

R5T said:


> I know the guy that developed every thing for ceramics on the TT RS.
> The Orange TT RS was his car.


Would you happen to know how much the entire conversion runs?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumour has it, that it is below 10.000,- Euro for all around.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

R5T said:


> Rumour has it, that it is below 10.000,- Euro for all around.


that seems too cheap since there are full sets on ebay for 20k+ for the r8 parts only.
i need to get in touch with daveb if that's the case.


----------

